

I Will Not Let An Exam Result Decide My Fate - thrush
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/04/23/spoken-word-poet-suli-breaks-exam-result-video_n_3137035.html?utm_hp_ref=fb&src=sp&comm_ref=false

======
thrush
It's hard to believe it's taken this long for something like this to come
around and gain some popularity in the mainstream. It echoes so much of what
is wrong with education, and perhaps implicitly, what is so right with the
Tech industry, where testing is no longer the most important factor played
into hiring.

